# Volunteering as a CI - Supp Res



## chrisf (3 Feb 2015)

Does being a supp res list affect how someone may volunteer with a local cadet corps?


----------



## my72jeep (4 Feb 2015)

In the past no it did not.


----------



## quadrapiper (4 Feb 2015)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> In the past no it did not.


Off the top of my head, it shouldn't affect either volunteering or filling a paid billet as a Civilian Instructor (while people doing the former is still sometimes conversationally referred to as the latter, unpaid civvies are properly "Civilian Volunteers" since IIRC the early 2000s).


----------

